# Camera quality at high volumes....



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm definitely not here to flame the Gnex (mine is my baby).... but I attended a concert last night and took upwards of 20 videos, and while the video quality is there, the audio is definitely not. I can barely hear anything at all in the videos, the camera is just so overwhelmed








My droid X2 did fairly well when I recorded live events with it, events that were at par with the one I attended last night, even. So did my Droid 2..

So just a heads up, if anyone is thinking of filming a concert or loud live event soon, make sure to bring a digital camera if your dying for great footage.


----------



## Paxdad (Sep 5, 2011)

So who did you see?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

ljungberg3 said:


> I'm definitely not here to flame the Gnex (mine is my baby).... but I attended a concert last night and took upwards of 20 videos, and while the video quality is there, the audio is definitely not. I can barely hear anything at all in the videos, the camera is just so overwhelmed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious.
I remember recording about half a concert on my DX...
And forgetting about the "Concert" audio setting.
Turned that on...
And the difference was night and day.

Poop.
Never thought 'o that.
Although...that's probably the *1 *use the 3 DX mics had.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I've never had good audio quality at concerts. I think they are just too loud for phone/video recording, especially when I'm always at the front.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Paxdad said:


> Curious.
> I remember recording about half a concert on my DX...
> And forgetting about the "Concert" audio setting.
> Turned that on...
> ...


What! haha, I had no clue that the DX (or Dx2?) had a concert setting. That would have made things a lot better. I didn't really mess with the settings when I took the videos, but they still turned out admittedly better than my Gnex did.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I've never had good audio quality at concerts. I think they are just too loud for phone/video recording, especially when I'm always at the front.


Yeah, very true. I was just a bit vexed that I couldn't even recognize which song was playing in my videos on the Gnex


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

ljungberg3 said:


> What! haha, I had no clue that the DX (or Dx2?) had a concert setting. That would have made things a lot better. I didn't really mess with the settings when I took the videos, but they still turned out admittedly better than my Gnex did.


Stock blur does under the..."Scene?" setting I think it was. (Currently running MIUI or I'd check).


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

I had this problem at a show I went to recently as well. I was a little bummed out but I searched to see if there were any fixes and I came across a thread on xda about camera enhancements. It increases the bit rate and supposedly improves the audio as well. I haven't had a chance to test it yet but the feedback from others makes it seem promising.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

This was with the "Concert" setting on Via DX's stock camera...for the OP's interest.


----------



## Paxdad (Sep 5, 2011)

ljungberg3 said:


> I saw Caspa. he's a dubstep DJ.. I recorded a lot of other dub shows like Rusko and Datsik with my droid X2. I've got tickets to Meshuggah and Animals as Leaders this summer, so I'm gonna bring a camera to those.
> .


Cool!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> I had this problem at a show I went to recently as well. I was a little bummed out but I searched to see if there were any fixes and I came across a thread on xda about camera enhancements. It increases the bit rate and supposedly improves the audio as well. I haven't had a chance to test it yet but the feedback from others makes it seem promising.


hmm? that does sound cool. I really doubt anything could bring mine to even resembling a song recording. its that bad.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

ljungberg3 said:


> Between the Buried and Me had to have been loud! that didnt sound bad at all. I had to have skimmed past that setting in the "Scene"'s...I never really leave any stones un-turned. Must have completely spaced it at the shows though!
> 
> hmm? that does sound cool. I really doubt anything could bring mine to even resembling a song recording. its that bad.


Hence me being on the balcony, actually.
The drums were a bit over-powered at front row.
They were loud, indeed.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I noticed this too. Saw chevelle a few weeks back and my audio was not legible at all. My thunderbolt was the same way. But I got some fantastic audio with my droid x of KoRn and Avenged Sevenfold. Gnex mic definitely sucks


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

ljungberg3 said:


> I saw Caspa.


I bet Caspa was dope.

Also had no clue about the "concert" setting on my DX. I saw Mt Eden before the GN came out and tried to grab a video, came out terribly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I recently took a video of my sister-in-law's choir concert from the back row of a large auditorium and while the video sucked (used zoom heavily), the audio was excellent! I was afraid it would be inaudible. This is, however, a low-volume event and not high volume like your concert.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> I recently took a video of my sister-in-law's choir concert from the back row of a large auditorium and while the video sucked (used zoom heavily), the audio was excellent! I was afraid it would be inaudible. This is, however, a low-volume event and not high volume like your concert.


I 'm also not too pleased with the zoom quality. the two concerts I've recorded with my Gnex were a wash as far as videos go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ljungberg3 said:


> I 'm also not too pleased with the zoom quality. the two concerts I've recorded with my Gnex were a wash as far as videos


Keep in mind that the video zoom is a digital zoom, so by definition, it's going to suck.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I bet Caspa was dope.
> 
> Also had no clue about the "concert" setting on my DX. I saw Mt Eden before the GN came out and tried to grab a video, came out terribly.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


Must have come with GB as I don't remember that being there on Froyo. I got rid of it before it got the official GB update... That and the X had enough noise cancellation features to go with its 3 microphones.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Niiiice dude I saw meshuggah open for tool like six or seven years ago. Actually it might've been longer than that; they were just starting out and no one knew who they were. It was definitely a bad ass show. I'm a huge metal fan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

throwbot said:


> Niiiice dude I saw meshuggah open for tool like six or seven years ago. Actually it might've been longer than that; they were just starting out and no one knew who they were. It was definitely a bad ass show. I'm a huge metal fan.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm way too excited for Meshuggah. I've loved them for awhile as well, since my early teen years! I saw online somewhere that on the support tour for Tool they played at the Gorge Amphitheater in Washington, wish I coulda caught that since its near me and it's one of my fav. venues. I really want some good video of their concert so I might even rent a camera or something haha, i'm going VIP!


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe I had a bad Droid X...but I took a few videos from GWAR and then I got a bunch from DEMF 2011 and they all sound like crap! I mean, you get that bass crunch real, real bad. It's probably didn't help that I was right next to the speaker @ demf though...


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Went to Guns N Roses a few months ago and recorded quite a bit of video with my Epic 4G Touch (galaxy s2) and audio was horrible! Same with my wife's Evo, just wasn't there at all









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

cantcurecancer said:


> Maybe I had a bad Droid X...but I took a few videos from GWAR and then I got a bunch from DEMF 2011 and they all sound like crap! I mean, you get that bass crunch real, real bad. It's probably didn't help that I was right next to the speaker @ demf though...


Exactly. the highs aren't bad... I should have clarified, its the bass crunch that destroys the audio. My DX2 did a nice job of recording anything I was at, and I believe I recorded about 4 shows with it.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

cordell said:


> Went to Guns N Roses a few months ago and recorded quite a bit of video with my Epic 4G Touch (galaxy s2) and audio was horrible! Same with my wife's Evo, just wasn't there at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This really sucks how many videos don't turn out. does anyone think a digital camera could handle it? I hope.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

ljungberg3 said:


> This really sucks how many videos don't turn out. does anyone think a digital camera could handle it? I hope.


Yeah but most shows wont allow a digital camera. They made one guy delete his video from his phone at the Guns show, of course he didnt delete them all. lol

Here is a example of what the Galaxy s2 sounds like, booo! 



Is the Gnex that bad?


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

cordell said:


> Yeah but most shows wont allow a digital camera. They made one guy delete his video from his phone at the Guns show, of course he didnt delete them all. lol
> 
> Here is a example of what the Galaxy s2 sounds like, booo!
> 
> ...


Yeah or a little worse just because I was right by the speaker







is there anything you can put over the mic of the phone that could possibly filter some of the audio?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

ljungberg3 said:


> Yeah or a little worse just because I was right by the speaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Havent thought of that... Going to see Areosmith July 30th, gonna do a little Google'in to check on it! I would love to have good audio in my concert recordings.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

cordell said:


> Havent thought of that... Going to see Areosmith July 30th, gonna do a little Google'in to check on it! I would love to have good audio in my concert recordings.


I purchased a portable audio recorder, the zoom h1, but I was not allowed to bring it in to the last concert I went to. I was thinking of recording the video with my Gnex, then just mixing in the audio from the H1


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

I think this has to do w/ the fact that the dx has several mics. I'm not sure how many the GN has... you have gotta love Motorola's build quality: mechanical shutter, several mics, quality feel.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

lilfleck said:


> I think this has to do w/ the fact that the dx has several mics. I'm not sure how many the GN has... you have gotta love Motorola's build quality: mechanical shutter, several mics, quality feel.


The GNex has 2, one on top one on bottom. It has more to do with how sensitive they tuned the mics to be, as was said above, the audio is flat amazing at low volume levels, but it blows out when the volume gets louder (concerts...etc). I think that XDA mod has really shown some promise, but I've yet to use it personally, might give it a shot OP.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

zerocool79346 said:


> The GNex has 2, one on top one on bottom. It has more to do with how sensitive they tuned the mics to be, as was said above, the audio is flat amazing at low volume levels, but it blows out when the volume gets louder (concerts...etc). I think that XDA mod has really shown some promise, but I've yet to use it personally, might give it a shot OP.


i'm intrigued... could you possibly link me up? I've heard of a few audio mods, but only ones that increase the output volume/quality.


----------

